# Cruzing Whittier Blvd. Again



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Just getting the word out that there will be a cruz on Whittier Blvd. Sunday, May 7, 2006 from Atlantic Blvd. East LA to Montebello Blvd. Montebello.  Lets just cruz the Blvd. like back in the days.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

This goes out to all car clubs and solo riders that would like to cruz again up and down Whittier Blvd.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SEE PETER I TOLD YOU THAT WAS THE RIGHT THING TO DO LETS GET THIS GOING THANKS FOR PUTTING THIS UP ON HERE FOR ME LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS FOR AWHILE SEE ALL OF U THERE :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

O YEAH THAT SOUND LIKE A PLAN !!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 15 2006, 04:57 PM~5055587
> *SEE PETER I TOLD YOU THAT WAS THE RIGHT THING TO DO LETS GET THIS GOING THANKS FOR PUTTING THIS UP ON HERE FOR ME LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS FOR AWHILE SEE ALL OF U THERE :wave:
> *


Betty lets get the word out. This event is not put together by any one car club lets all do it together.


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

Around what time will begin or right after Elysian Park ?


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

sounds good. seems like the cops are pretty cool these days.. clubs are having the meetings, parked cars sittin on threes.. a few years ago i wouldnt even drive my lifted ride thru montebello...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Lets do this thing  uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

50 BUCKS SAYS THE COPS RUIN THAT SHIT REAL QUICK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

FUCK IT I'LL SHOW UP. MAYBE SOME GOOD SHIT WILL GO DOWN BEFORE THE PARTY CRASHERS SPOIL IT!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

i dont think its the cops that will ruin anything..i think its the people who MIGHT ruin it. The cops are cool with us as we have been cruising down the blvd this year..its just that sometimes you get stupid people who try to hop on the blvd in front of cops or do some other stupid stunt in front of the cops..of course they will pull them over

i will let the guys know


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 16 2006, 07:06 AM~5058769
> *i dont think its the cops that will ruin anything..i think its the people who MIGHT ruin it. The cops are cool with us as we have been cruising down the blvd this year..its just that sometimes you get stupid people who try to hop on the blvd in front of cops or do some other stupid stunt in front of the cops..of course they will pull them over
> 
> i will let the guys know
> *


No Caga Palos :nono: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THATS A GOOD IDEA LETS DO IT L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Count me in, Peter :thumbsup: DUKE'S PASADENA C.C.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 15 2006, 03:40 PM~5055387
> *Just getting the word out that there will be a cruz on Whittier Blvd. Sunday, May 7, 2006 from Atlantic Blvd. East LA to Montebello Blvd. Montebello.   Lets just cruz the Blvd. like back in the days.
> *


THATS ALL GOOD, BUT THIER'S TWO CAR SHOWS THAT DAY. ONE AT ELYSIAN,AND THE OTHER AT PIONEER H.S. IS THIS CRUZ GONNA BE IN THE AFTERNOON? POST A TIME.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 16 2006, 11:17 AM~5060162
> *THATS ALL GOOD, BUT THIER'S TWO CAR SHOWS THAT DAY. ONE AT ELYSIAN,AND THE OTHER AT PIONEER H.S. IS THIS CRUZ GONNA BE IN THE AFTERNOON? POST A TIME.
> *


After all the car shows and picnics. A great ending to your Cinco De Mayo weekend.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 16 2006, 10:48 AM~5060390
> *After all the car shows and picnics.  A great ending to your Cinco De Mayo weekend.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME. I'M DOWN.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

whats up rob


----------



## 64rudy (Jun 29, 2004)

BEEN OUT THERE A FEW TIMES COPS LEFT US ALONE....REFLECTIONS C.C. WILLL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

fuck the cops we need hit the blvd strong at least once this summer


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 16 2006, 05:57 PM~5063115
> *we need hit the blvd strong at least once this summer
> *


Your right, Lets make Cinco De Mayo weekend Sunday, May 7, 2006 a warm up for the summer.


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

sound really good!!


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

1st Annual Car Show
For Pioneer High School
“Boosters”
Sponsored By 
“d.j. satch w/ duke’s retires”
Sunday May 7, 2006
Raindate 6/4/06
9 am- 4 pm
10800 East Benavon st.
Whittier, CA 90606
(Corner of Pioneer Blvd and Washington)
Move-in Time 7 am
Car Entry- $20
Motorcycle- $10
Lowrider Bike-$5
Free Admission
Vendor Spot Available- $40

For More Info:
Satch (562) 692-4030
[email protected]

K-day 93.5 fm & latino 96.3 fm
Double Edge Music featuring Mr. Trippalott and Dinero & much more...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS C.C. will be out on the Blvd on this day. Hope to see a lot of other clubs out. 

We've been out on Whittier Blvd Cruising the Blvd from Eastern to Montebello Blvd. on Sundays from 4:00pm up to 8:00pm and no Cops messed with us. 

We even sometimes cruised through Pico Rivera up to the 605 Frwy. And it was cool, Cops just cruised by us and did'nt trip.

As Long as everyone just cruises and does'nt do anything stupid. We should be all right

See you out there. 

Mr. Lo Lo
REFLECTIONS 
C.C.*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 17 2006, 09:30 AM~5067200
> *REFLECTIONS C.C. will be out on the Blvd on this day. Hope to see a lot of other clubs out.
> 
> We've been out on Whittier Blvd Cruising the Blvd from Eastern to Montebello Blvd. on Sundays from 4:00pm up to 8:00pm and no Cops messed with us.
> ...


The Blvd. is a big part of alot of different car clubs history.


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

shit this sounds good. I'm going to try to make it out there. this is a draem of mine. cruzin it in my 50 chevy sedan delivery that my brother cruzed in back in the days


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

MAY BE WE COULD EVEN ROLL OUT FROM ELYSIAN PARK ONCE OUR PICNIC IS OVER AND START ON SOTO & WHITTIER


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 18 2006, 05:04 PM~5076199
> *MAY BE WE COULD EVEN ROLL OUT FROM ELYSIAN PARK ONCE OUR PICNIC IS OVER AND START ON SOTO & WHITTIER
> *


Where ever you want to start cruzing lets do it.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds great to me try to be there around 6:00 p.m. :biggrin: 


Does anyone have any spots picked out to try and meet at?

How about a middle spot and see how many people want to meet at the Target parking lot.......right down the street from Nichola's :biggrin: :biggrin: ....mmmmmm memories of Nichola's.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 18 2006, 11:57 PM~5078104
> * Sounds great to me try to be there around 6:00 p.m. :biggrin:
> Does anyone have any spots picked out to try and meet at?
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW I THINK IS BETTER JUST 2 HIT THE BLVD SO WE DONT HINT THE COPS :dunno:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ya we have a plan b if the cops shut it down ill keep u posted :wave:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 19 2006, 01:41 AM~5078765
> *ya we have a plan b if the cops shut it down ill keep u posted :wave:
> *


Lets just hit the BLvd. from all directions hard. Stop mentioning the cops BIG BROTHER is watching.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Good luck with the cruise, wish I could be there... The Blvd the mecca of lowriding..


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WELL ALL WE KNOW IS THAT WERE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME AND ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE READY TO GO REGUARDLESS OF BIG BROTHER WERE DOING WHAT WE WANNA DO AND THAT IS CRUISING WHITTIER IN STYLE AINT NO STOPPING US NOW. EVERYONES READY TO HIT THE BLVD SEE YOU THERE :wave:


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Well said: OLDMEMORIES LACO......... lets make it happen... :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

GONNA CRUISE DOWN WHITTIER THIS SAT. THE 25TH FOR A WEDDING WE GOT ABOUT TWENTY CARS FOR THE CRUISE A FEW OTHERS SAID THEY R GONNA CRUISE WITH US. FROM ELA TO BALDWIN PK. WHERE THE DRINKS WILL BE! IF YOU WANNA JOIN IN PM ME AND I'LL GIVE U THE INFO. SPECIAL THANX TO STRICTLY FAMILY AND NEW CREATIONS FOR THE SUPPORT ALSO MIILINIUM AND NITE CROWD


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

were in bp are you ending up at


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

when theres something good for the lowrider community you could count on the "BIG S" 

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

T
T
T uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

hopefully they fix the blvd by the cruise because can u imagine the montebello cops waiting with tow truck on montebello blvd they will probally block all the side streets and have the tow trucks ready at saveons :angry:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> were in bp are you ending up at
> [ITS GONNA END TOWARDS THE END OF LOS ANGELES ST. A LITTLE PAST MAIN ST. THE WEDDING IS IN EAST L.A. AROUND ATLANTIC AND POMONA WE WILL BE AT Q. C'S ABOUT 1:00 PM FROM THERE WERE GONNA HIT WHITTIER AND GO UP PAST THJE 605 AND ROLL THE STREETS TO BALDWIN PK.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> > were in bp are you ending up at
> > [ITS GONNA END TOWARDS THE END OF LOS ANGELES ST. A LITTLE PAST MAIN ST. THE WEDDING IS IN EAST L.A. AROUND ATLANTIC AND POMONA WE WILL BE AT Q. C'S ABOUT 1:00 PM FROM THERE WERE GONNA HIT WHITTIER AND GO UP PAST THJE 605 AND ROLL THE STREETS TO BALDWIN PK.
> 
> 
> You are going to end the caravan at AMVETS in Irwindale correct on Los Angeles St. Sounds good maybe some of our members will join the cruz from East LA to Baldwin Park.


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: lets do this


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 15 2006, 04:40 PM~5055387
> *Just getting the word out that there will be a cruz on Whittier Blvd. Sunday, May 7, 2006 from Atlantic Blvd. East LA to Montebello Blvd. Montebello.   Lets just cruz the Blvd. like back in the days.
> *


TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

GOOD LUCK ON THE CRUZ HOMIES

MUCH LOVE COMEING FROM TEXAS...

DONT FORGET TO TAKE PIX'S, AND POST THEM

TFFT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2006, 03:42 PM~5107009
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE CRUZ HOMIES
> 
> MUCH LOVE COMEING FROM TEXAS...
> ...


ttt


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I will be cruzing the Blvd in these. With a little help from the homies.
[attachmentid=520616]
[attachmentid=520617]
[attachmentid=520618]
[attachmentid=520619]


----------



## el flaco at la 213 (Mar 29, 2004)

WE WERE THERE SUNDAY AT THE COMMERCE CTR IN WHITTIER AND GERHART POSTED WITH THE GRAN ROLLERS CC


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 27 2006, 05:58 PM~5130777
> *I will be cruzing the Blvd in these.  With a little help from the homies.
> [attachmentid=520616]
> [attachmentid=520617]
> ...


That one nice 62 Peter.....


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 29 2006, 05:10 AM~5140309
> *That one nice 62 Peter.....
> *


Thanks Homie I know you love them 62 Impalas. This one is a frame off build from the ground up


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 23 2006, 03:37 PM~5106982
> *TTT
> *


Bump


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember cruising down Whittier back in the day... It was hella cool then... I love the "70's"!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

for the people that have not been there!please give a cross street and around what time! i have not been there since 1993 so i need the info aswell! i remember we would start at alantic and ride all the way to pico antil we would find a crowd! stop at tommys for some dinner :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 31 2006, 12:56 PM~5157015
> *for the people that have not been there!please give a cross street and around what time! i have not been there since 1993 so i need the info aswell! i remember we would start at alantic and ride all the way to pico antil we would find a crowd! stop at tommys for some dinner :biggrin:
> *


I remember back in the 80's, Tommy's was the place. If you found a parking space in there lot you were in, cops could not mess with you, it was like a safe zone!!!! :biggrin: 

What Time?? I can't make it to the park during the day, but I want to hit the Blvd......


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

A good time would be *after all the picnics and car shows are over* on "Cinco de Mayo" weekend Sunday, May 7, 2006


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 31 2006, 12:56 PM~5157015
> *for the people that have not been there!please give a cross street and around what time! i have not been there since 1993 so i need the info aswell! i remember we would start at alantic and ride all the way to pico antil we would find a crowd! stop at tommys for some dinner :biggrin:
> *


Just like you said from Atlantic in East LA to Montebello Blvd. or even further down the Blvd. uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Sunday uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

[attachmentid=523639]
[attachmentid=523635]
[attachmentid=523637]


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Cinco de Mayo weekend Sunday, May 7, 2006[/COLOR]*


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Apr 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5279730
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

BLVD ROLLERS EAST L.A. WILL BE THERE


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

LETS DOIT LIKE BACK IN D DAY FROM EASTERN TO ATLANTIC THATS BACK IN D DAY BUT NOW FROM EASTERN TO MONTEBELLO


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

LIVE IN THE BLVD. RISE ON THE BLVD
12.11 BABY


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

the blvd looks really good now in montebello . they rebuilt the street and put old skool lamps up looks nice


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

WILD FANTASIES E.L.A. will be there for sure.


----------



## 60TAYLISTIC (Mar 24, 2006)

WE WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT, AND WHAT BETTER DAY AND PLACE TO DO THIS, THAN ONE OF THE EPICENTERS OF THE LOWRIDING WORLD STYLISTICS  WOULDN'T MISS THIS FOR THE THE WORLD. SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE CRUIZING IN STYLE!!!!!!


"STYLISTICS" 4 LIFE!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Top*


----------



## Jake64Corvair (Apr 24, 2006)

I was not even alive when you guys all used to cruise Whittier but I would like to say i've done it haha i'm down!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jake64Corvair_@Apr 24 2006, 12:12 PM~5304002
> *I was not even alive when you guys all used to cruise Whittier but I would like to say i've done it haha i'm down!
> 
> 
> ...


*Well then mijo we have to make history repeat itself. I know Jac will be there in his Corvair as well as his dad my Compadre Andy. Lets hit the Blvd. hard Sunday, May 7, 2006 after all the car shows and picnics. See you on the Blvd again.*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

have you guys been cruising the blvd lately? I have seen lots of cruisers on the blvd...will be big


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 27 2006, 06:30 AM~5323449
> *have you guys been cruising the blvd lately? I have seen lots of cruisers on the blvd...will be big
> *


YUP! I WAS ON IT EASTER SUNDAY AND SEEN SOME RIDES ROLLING!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS C. C. will be there on the Blvd. See you there. 

Mr. Lo Lo
REFLECTIONS C.C.*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Looks like alot of clubs are making plans on hitting the Blvd on Cinco de Mayo weekend.*  uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this is going to be almost like back in the days.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Whittier Blvd. Cinco De Mayo Weekend*


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_WERES ARE ALL THE LOWRIDERS GOING TO MEET AND WHAT TIME LET ALL THE PEOPLE FROM LAYITLOW KNOW _


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 27 2006, 07:30 AM~5323449
> *have you guys been cruising the blvd lately? I have seen lots of cruisers on the blvd...will be big
> *


THATS TRUE THE PAST COUPLE OF SUNDAYS IVE SEEN A LOT MORE CARS CRUISING


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Apr 28 2006, 02:40 PM~5334453
> *The only time frame would be after all the car shows and picnics have ended on the Sunday of Cinco de Mayo weekend from East LA to Montebello. *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED CC WILL BE OUT THERE. WE HAD OUR MEETING TODAY AT TARGET ON WHITTIER BLVD AND THE HUDAS HAVE GOT THE WORD THAT THERES GOIN TO BE A CRUISE NEXT WEEKEND MAY 7 SO KEEP TRUCHA CAUSE THEY SAID THEY WILL BE GIVING TICKETS. THIS IS A GOOD UPDATE FOR EVERYBODY :biggrin: :twak: COPS


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Show some respect and hopefully they will give some respect. 
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:
You and only you are responsable for your actions so just keep it cool while your cruzing up and down Whittier Blvd.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

L.A.'S FINEST C.C. DEFENITELY IS CRUZZZZZING DOWN THE BOULEVARD.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Bring back the Blvd. <span style=\'color:red\'>Yea, Whittier Blvd.</span>*


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

Just Like back in the DAYS!!! Can't wait to see all the clubs out on the BOULEVARD!!! FLY YOUR PLAQUES I'll have the video camera On!!!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@May 3 2006, 01:23 PM~5363858
> *Just Like back in the DAYS!!! Can't wait to see all the clubs out on the BOULEVARD!!! FLY YOUR PLAQUES I'll have the video camera On!!!!!
> *


I will be flying my plaques on Sunday Cinco De Mayo weekend.


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anyone know what time the cruising starts on Cinco De Mayo ?  :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah man you dont think cops log on to layitlow.. they know whats up but if they would know we are out there to have fun and not to do anything else.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HEY PEOPLE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO TO ALL THE REAL RIDER'S OUT THERE.
WILL BE COVERING THE BLVD THAT NIGHT.
AND IT WILL BE OUT ON OUR NEXT DVD O.G.RIDER 16 FINAL SHOT FOR THIS DVD.

GOING TO HAVE 3 CAMERA MEN OUT THERE THAT NIGHT LOOKING FOR A LOT OF HOPPING CRUZING AND SOME LAUGH'S SHOUT OUT'S FROM ALL THE RIDER'S.

AND CRUZING THE BLVD WILL BE THE COVER FOR THE NEXT DVD AND
MARTHA IN HER CINCO DE MAYO DRESS.
WILL SEE YOU AT THE BLVD PEOPLE.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hey tony hope to see you and martha there its gonnna be on


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 4 2006, 11:47 AM~5369367
> *hey tony hope to see you and martha there its gonnna be on
> *


Ya tony you gotta film it so us peeps in Canada who cant be there can see it O.G Rider style!!! I wish I could go :tears:


----------



## chickadee1035 (Dec 21, 2005)

Didn't people cruise whittier FRIDAY, SAT AND SUNDAY?? LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHAT TIME, SO ME AND MY FRIENDS ARE DOWN TO GO. REPRESENTING MY DAD'S CLUB!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL BE FILMING TOO ON SUNDAY  :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ALRIGHT SCREWED UP LOCO DONT FORGET TO FILM ME


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 3 2006, 11:18 PM~5367090
> *HEY PEOPLE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO TO ALL THE REAL RIDER'S OUT THERE.
> WILL BE COVERING THE BLVD THAT NIGHT.
> AND IT WILL BE OUT ON OUR NEXT DVD O.G.RIDER 16 FINAL SHOT FOR THIS DVD.
> ...


Good to see that you are planning on attending the biggest cruz night on Whittier Blvd and its been a long time coming and OG Riders is going to capture it all for the World to see how we do it in East LA. The birth place of Lowriding.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 5 2006, 05:03 PM~5377507
> *ALRIGHT SCREWED UP LOCO DONT FORGET TO FILM ME
> *


I GOT U. HIT ME UP IF U SEE ME OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Word is on the streets that its going to be the place to be Cinco de Mayo 2006. What better then to be on Whittier Blvd. in East LA on a Sunday evening cruzing up and down the Blvd. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_ "BIG" L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006_</span>


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S PASADENA CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THIER FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Elusive will be out there Plaqued up!!!!! Watch out we got some new rides coming out so be ready for the Double E baby.........Everyone have a good time and be safe out there.....

Elusive


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Its finally here and I can hardly wait till a little later today. we plan on hitting the Blvd hard. Look for the BIG "T" flying high. No caga palos or else :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :burn:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See everyone out there today after 5:00pm REFLECTIONS C.C. will be there.*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 7 2006, 04:43 PM~5386349
> *See everyone out there today after 5:00pm REFLECTIONS C.C. will be there.
> *


IM ON MY WAY AFTER I FINISH THIS TALL CAN. GONNA TAKE ME BOUT 20 MIN TO GET THERE. :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just got the 68, cleaned, well as clean as a gets....

So if you see a beat up 68, don't hate it's way under construction,....

Did not want to miss this cruise.....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

OK TURNOUT. COULDA BEEN BETTER. MAYBE IT WILL GET CRACKIN LATER ON TONITE. I LEFT AT 9. WE'LL SEE.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Good turn out, had a blast.......

Thank you to Queen of Lowriding for talking to the PD, the cops keep it real cool......

I think that it can grow!!! But we have to stay on top of things. I see some of the homies throwing their trash in the planters :nono: 

If we can show the locals that we take care of their store fronts and streets, maybe they will be happy with the extra money they are making... But if we leave a mess, they are going to complain.....

Thanks to all that keep it cool.....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WAS SHE THE ONE WHO KEPT SHINING THAT FUCKIN LIGHT EVERYWHERE??????

:dunno:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS IT WAS GOOD HOPE WE WILL DO IT AGAIN, ILL KEEP U POSTED AGAIN
THANKS EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING UP AND CRUISEING THE BLVD WE ALL CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*It was nice to see alot of the OG clubs as well as some of the newer car clubs on the Blvd and representing. Not a bad turn out. We cruzed form Eastern to Montebello Blvd. Then we posted up in Montebello on the Blvd between Arrys and Montebello Park. Just where we were at members from Together, Lifestyle, Imperials and Latin Lords and Groupe were all kicking it and having a good time so lets do it again real soon.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 8 2006, 02:05 AM~5388807
> *It was nice to see alot of the OG clubs as well as some of the newer car clubs on the Blvd and representing.  Not a bad turn out.  We cruzed form Eastern to Montebello Blvd.  Then we posted up in Montebello on the Blvd between Arrys and Montebello Park.  Just where we were at members from Together, Lifestyle, Imperials and Latin Lords  and Groupe were all kicking it and having a good time so lets do it again real soon. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Post some Pix Homie ! ! ! !


Now, That's some OG shit right there ! ! ! ! !


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

had a good time..saw many club outs there and best of all there was unity and peace!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

man that shit was popin homie. good turn out and nothing but some peaceful lowriding goin on. cant wait to make it happen again. 


STRICTLY FAMILY C.C.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

cool to cruise the blvd gotta do it again uffin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

So how was it? Did the police behave :biggrin: ?


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 8 2006, 10:22 AM~5390355
> *So how was it? Did the police behave :biggrin: ?
> *


pretty much they let us know they were there.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Someone post some pics of last night cruzing up and down the Blvd.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS C.C was out on the Blvd. 

Hey let's all do it again. It was on and happening on the Blvd. yesterday. Car Clubs posted up in different areas. 

There were photographers and O.G. Rider out filming and taking pictures. All Car Clubs got along with no problems and no one tripped. The cops were cool they just drove by every now and then and they even came to were we were kickin it and they just kicked it and said that everyone was cool and getting alaong with no issues. They even said they havent seen the Blvd. like this in a long time. They were enjoying the crusin too. 

So lets all show them we can do this again. Lets hit the Blvd. like this at least once a month. Lets do this and show the Police we can do this with no issues and then they wont trip when they see Lowriders on the Blvd. 

Keep Ridin Slow and Low. 

Mr. Lo Lo
REFLECTIONS C.C.
East Los Angeles*


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: IT WAS BADASS, WISH IT COULD HAPPEN MORE OFTEN


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

IT WAS COOL BUT I WAS BURNED OUT BEING UP SO EARLY FOR THE PICNIC THEN THE BLVD BUT IT WAS WELL WORTH IT ONLY A COUPLE PEOPLE GOT STOPED MONTEBELLO PD WAS BEING COOLER THAN ELA SHERIFFS


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

LETS DO IT AGAIN SOON


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@May 8 2006, 02:30 PM~5391725
> *IT WAS COOL BUT I WAS BURNED OUT BEING UP SO EARLY FOR THE PICNIC THEN THE BLVD BUT IT WAS WELL WORTH IT ONLY A COUPLE PEOPLE GOT STOPED MONTEBELLO PD WAS BEING COOLER THAN ELA SHERIFFS
> *




shit man homie that shits takin its effect on me right now half asleep at work right now but hell yeah it was worth it


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 7 2006, 10:39 PM~5388467
> *Good turn out, had a blast.......
> 
> Thank you to Queen of Lowriding for talking to the PD, the cops keep it real cool......
> ...


Thanks AL for being there it was a good turn out ill keep u posted for the next one


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

here's some pics, I made a thread without thinking and they moved it


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

some more


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is some video I shot it was a little late...

Whittier Blvd

OK its on youtube, how in the heck do you post it here!!! :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Whittier Blvd.

Let's see if this works


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Now We got to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

OK I guess it is now working, I had some cool transitions, and stuff but it would not work...

Here is the link again....

Whittier Blvd Movie


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

whos the guy in the third pic with camera? he got some pix of my ride and i wanna see if he can send em to me....


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@May 8 2006, 02:30 PM~5391725
> *IT WAS COOL BUT I WAS BURNED OUT BEING UP SO EARLY FOR THE PICNIC THEN THE BLVD BUT IT WAS WELL WORTH IT ONLY A COUPLE PEOPLE GOT STOPED MONTEBELLO PD WAS BEING COOLER THAN ELA SHERIFFS
> *


damn was that you gas hopping on the bumper :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@May 8 2006, 07:56 PM~5393771
> *whos the guy in the third pic with camera? he got some pix of my ride and i wanna see if he can send em to me....
> *



i know homie got pics of my car also wanted to see em


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Nice Pix.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

When is it going to happen again?


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Hello queen of lowriding, 


, tony & I enjoyed It very much =)


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>Great pics Mario and especially the one of me cruzing my 62 "Rock & Roll Gangster" thanks Homie</span>*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Orale' fellas, just wanted to say the cruise was the shit. It's been so long that i cruised whittier blvd. It was great to see the cruise on the blvd again. Everybody was cool and the rides were clean. If you guys do it again, me and my familia will be there. For the people that weren't there, you missed a memorable event that night. Ranflas every where, clubs every where, people kickin' it getting along, and the police kept it cool. A PERFECT CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward for the next one guys!!!!! Alrato


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MAN THAT WAS COOL JUST RIDING AROUND AROUND WITH OUT GETTING PULLED OVER .THE COPS WERE COOL WE HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THANKS TONY AND MARTHA FROM O.G.RIDER COMING OUT TO WHITTIER BLVD AND INTERVIEWING AND TAKING PICS OF ALL US WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. WE MADE SOME HISTORY THAT SUNDAY ITS BEEN ALONG TIME FOR ALL US TO CRUISE WHITTIER BUT WE ALL DID IT ALSO THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO WAS THERE. ILL KEEP YOU POSTED TILL THE NEXT EPISODE 
:wave:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 8 2006, 11:42 PM~5394931
> *Orale' fellas, just wanted to say the cruise was the shit. It's been so long that i cruised whittier blvd. It was great to see the cruise on the blvd again. Everybody was cool and the rides were clean. If you guys do it again, me and my familia will be there. For the people that weren't there, you missed a memorable event that night. Ranflas every where, clubs every where, people kickin' it getting along, and the police kept it cool. A PERFECT CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Looking forward for the next one guys!!!!!        Alrato
> *


 For sure Homie. Post up the pictures you took, I know you got some :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

THE WHITTIER CRUISE WAS GREAT THE COP'S WHERE ALSO GREAT THEY JUST STOOD BACK AND JUST INJOYED THE STREET SHOW.BUT I CAME ON TO SEAT THE RECORD STRAIGHT.SOME ONE SAID THE CLASSIFIED WIFE'S GOT IN A FIGHT ON WHITTIER BL AND THAT THEY ARE LOUD AND ROWDEY.I'M A CLASSIFIED WIFE WE DID NOT GET IN A FIGHT AND IT'S NOT THAT WE ARE LOUD IT'S JUST WE HAVE FUN TOGETHER CLASSIFIED IS NOT JUST A CAR CLUB WE ARE FAMILIA.SO I CAME ON TO SAY NEXT TIME, GET YOUR SHIT CORRECT AND TO WHO SAID THAT RUMOR THEY ARE JUST TALKEN SHIT NOTHING BETTER TO DO WITH YOUR TIME?????????  :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: FIRME AZZ FLIKZ DUKE OF EARLTHANKZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR RETURN TO WHITTIER BLVD !!!!!!!!!!!

That is such a HUGE part of Low Ridding History!!! And I hope all of you can write a new chapter for the history of Whittier Blvd!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@May 9 2006, 09:48 AM~5396279
> *For sure Homie. Post up the pictures you took, I know you got some :biggrin:
> *


I wish just a couple came out. I'll put them in.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WHENS THE NEXT ONE..YOULL KNOW ILL BE TAKING PIC'S... :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*NICE PICS!!!!

lets cruise the blvd again..what about after the together picnic at elysian??*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice to see things went good. I hope we can continue this.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 10 2006, 07:09 PM~5405305
> *NICE PICS!!!!
> 
> lets cruise the blvd again..what about after the together picnic at elysian??
> *


Hey paul I'm down to roll after the together picnic May 28th


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FOR REAL AFTER THE PICNIC ON THE 28TH WHITTIER SOUNDS LIKE A KOO IDEA


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Spread the word


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

sounds good Paul Dukes Pasadena down to go


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006_</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!!!GO 4 IT!!! RIGHT AFTER THE PIK-NIK SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:SEE EVERY1 OUT THERE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 10 2006, 06:09 PM~5405305
> *NICE PICS!!!!
> 
> lets cruise the blvd again..what about after the together picnic at elysian??
> *


I second it! After Togethers picnic. See you on the Blvd.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YUP LETS HIT THE BLVD AGAIN JUST LIKE WE DID AFTER ELYISAN ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK. JUST KEEP THE PEACE AND IT WILL RUN SMOOTH WE DONT WANNA BURN OUT THE SPOT CANT DO IT EVERY SUNDAY. SEE YOU GUYS THERE :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 10 2006, 06:09 PM~5405305
> *
> REFLECTIONSC.C. will be there. See you all out there on the Blvd.
> 
> ...


----------

